# Help Needed With Speakers



## Foxxjr (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello,
I would like some advice and help with my mod. I am trying to mount 2 6x9 speakers in my outside kitchen on a 2004 outback rss. how much room is there to mount on the backside of the kitchen fold down? What speaker depth will work? 
Thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome to the site.

For that vintage of Outback, I would not put them in the wall. The walls are not very deep and any speakers will fit will likely not be very good. I installed outdoor box speakers behind the skirt on my 25RSS. It worked very well and the speakers sounded great!

Here is a LINK to the mod I did.

Good Luck.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps you can build an speaker box that fit into the outdoor kitchen opening. Then just open the kitchen and insert your speakers. Wiring would be easy, as you can access that area from under the kitchen sink (on the inside of trailer)


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps you can build an speaker box that fit into the outdoor kitchen opening. Then just open the kitchen and insert your speakers. Wiring would be easy, as you can access that area from under the kitchen sink (on the inside of trailer)


I have actually seen some people that have installed speakers in the wall in the outdoor kitchen, that is another option.

DAN


----------



## Foxxjr (Aug 21, 2014)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Perhaps you can build an speaker box that fit into the outdoor kitchen opening. Then just open the kitchen and insert your speakers. Wiring would be easy, as you can access that area from under the kitchen sink (on the inside of trailer)


I have actually seen some people that have installed speakers in the wall in the outdoor kitchen, that is another option.

DAN
[/quote]

I would like to mount them in the wall of the outdoor kitchen. Anyone know how thick the wall is so I can see if speaker will fit?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I might be confused, but isn't the wall of the outdoor kitchen the plastic tub that makes up the place for the sink and stove to fold into?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Foxxjr said:


> I would like to mount them in the wall of the outdoor kitchen. Anyone know how thick the wall is so I can see if speaker will fit?


The wall of the trailer is less than two inches thick, so any speakers you add (especially 6X9) will have to be pretty low profile (cheap). They will not sound very nice, so depending on your goal this may be an issue. Newer trailers have added a spacer to allow for larger speakers similar to this. However, I have not seen this spacer in a 6X9 version.



Another option is to get a Bluetooth boom box and set this out on the table or outdoor kitchen. We have actually gone this route on our latest trailer as it is convenient, sounds tons better than any trailer speakers, and allows you to put the music right where you want it (so you don't have to necessarily crank it up to hear).

DAN


----------



## Foxxjr (Aug 21, 2014)

jasonrebecca said:


> I might be confused, but isn't the wall of the outdoor kitchen the plastic tub that makes up the place for the sink and stove to fold into?


This is what I am looking to do. Does anyone have the write up on depth and speaker spacers used to accomplish this mod?
Thank you all for the reply's and additional options


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just a suggestion but why not drill a small hole 1/8" . Stick a wire in the hole. Measure the wire to determine the depth and then just go from there. The speakers shown above in the kitchen shelf compartment should give you enough to work with. Getter dun, friend, getter dun!


----------

